# -6AN to inches??



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

i have to order some SS fuel lines and i was wondering if there is a conversion from AN to inches. all the fuel hose end fittings and the lines are all measured in AN, such as -6an, -8an, ect. i searched and cant find anything to convert to inches. i want to run a 3/8 supply and a 5/16 return
TIA


----------



## plohip (Sep 12, 2001)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AN_thread
Does this help any?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: -6AN to inches?? (b5rCADDY)*

The dash number (- X AN) is X over 16. So -8AN is 1/2", -6 is 3/8", etc etc.


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: -6AN to inches?? (yellowslc)*

awsome. Thanks !!


----------



## Stalkivaetsya (May 1, 2014)

Very good and*informative*exchange*..*Thank you!


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

I didn't know that either. Good bump!


----------

